# Time to jump in, Florida's Space Coast



## poppa (Nov 10, 2006)

I suppose it's time to jump in and say hello to the Sailnet gang. I've been hanging around and enjoying Sailnet for some time now. Yeah, a lurker. I know.
A little background on me (Poppa). Lived aboard my 35' Piver tri that I rebuilt from bare hull to a very nice vessel back between '92 and '95. Met my future wife at the local marina after coming in off the hook for two years for an extended (year long) dockside visit. Lost the boat (Kept the Wife) to one of our nasty back door hurricanes, Irene in 1999. Have been thinking about getting back on board for a few years now. Have spent last few decades working, traveling, raised two sons, (one in college, one joining USCG) working on the Space Shuttle for the last 26 years and thinking about the timing of the end of the program in 2010. Destiny??? Might be. I think it's time to go sailing again. USCG OUPV License since 1998. Continuing my search for the right boat and preparing for the right time.

Looks like a lot of new folks in the last few weeks. A veritable Sailnet stampede!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard Cap'n! We anchored near T'Ville a few years back and watched the shuttle go up from the cockpit....Most Impressive!!  
Are you looking for another Tri or have you learned your lesson?!


----------



## poppa (Nov 10, 2006)

*Lessons learned*

Hey Cam, Thanks for the hospitality.

The beautiful thing about lessons is if you don't get it right the first time, you get to learn them again!

Still partial to multihulls but have been looking seriously at crossing over to the other side. As with everything, pros and cons with any vessel. From Cape Canaveral to Key West to the Bahamas, that shallow draft and turn of speed to move away from these cutely named spiraling disasters we are so prone to receiving is still appealing. Add on the deck and living space and also having previously owned and sailed cats and trimarans since 1981 it's a tough decision. Ultimately, I suppose comes down to the almighty dollar. Spend them all on the boat and keep working or spend a fraction on the boat and take 5-6 years off and sail/live/enjoy. I guess I am going to give up the training wheels.


----------

